# My Four ADORABLE CATS



## CattiPaws (Aug 19, 2010)

This is Mr Biggles (Norwegian Forest Cat)










Baggy left (Bombay) and 6 month old Baby Danser (Maine ****)










Whisper (Turkish Angora)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! They're all gorgeous!!!! What a lovely family.

Mr. Biggles' and Whisper's pictures look like they belong on calendars.

Holy cow! Danser is only six months old?


----------



## CattiPaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Why thankyou!

Danser weighs in at 10lbs at dead on 6 months or 4.5kg lol... His dad is huge as is his grandad.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

I love the pic of Baggy and Danser. They are just adorable. It's almost like a pic with my 2 cats. But I got them from Humane Society, so they are just domestic short hair and domestic medium hair.

Cheetah is 9 lbs at 1 year old, definitely not like a Maine **** size.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Lovely! I think you are the first person I've ever met with 4 purebred cats of different breeds. They are gorgeous! I've always wanted a Turkish Van


----------



## CattiPaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Yours are nice looking cats on your banner there. Sweet!

Danser is a big kitten still but hes got massive paws and thick legs. Loves cuddles and often pats you with his chucky pads lol


----------



## CattiPaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Kobster said:


> Lovely! I think you are the first person I've ever met with 4 purebred cats of different breeds. They are gorgeous! I've always wanted a Turkish Van


I'm fasinated by the different breeds... love all of them in many ways and if I had the time and space I'd have a whole big collection of cat breeds.


----------



## swatkat (Aug 21, 2010)

they are cute i love baggy I laugh at the name because it makes me think of the cartoon movie the jungle book.


----------



## CattiPaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Heres some more pics of Baggy or Bags as he's commonly know lol....


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

LOL LOL LOL, Baggy is so cute.
I always think cats long teeth look like vampire, but then super cute at the same time.
Cheetah has a pic just liket his, I have to find it when I get home.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

All are such lovelies. :] Really love Baggy though, such stunning eyes! ^_^


----------



## CattiPaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah Bags is stunning and EXTREMELY affectionate


----------

